
The white flight of Derek Black - pen2l
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/the-white-flight-of-derek-black/2016/10/15/ed5f906a-8f3b-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_stormfront-658am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
grzm
I think a lot of people agree that the current political climate is very
polarizing, with people rarely honestly engaging (and engaging honestly) with
those they don't already agree with. I see this in myself and have been trying
to fight against it. Reading an article like this reinforces for me how
important this is.

